# Lizards > General Lizards >  Green Iguana & Pygmy Cham.

## AjBalls

This guy was about 6' and one of the orangest I've ever seen.


Pygmy Chameleon, this one is about full grown if not full grown if I'm not mistaken.

----------


## Little B-Py

the chameleon is sooo cute. it's what, about 3-5" long?

----------


## AjBalls

More around two inches

----------


## Little B-Py

I couldn't tell with the tail being cut off in the pic. How big of a tank would you put him in? Looks about like it would fit in a Gladware tupperware bowl for the rest of it's life. lol.

----------


## AjBalls

To be honest, I don't know anything about them. My friend was selling them and I just help out as best I can without screwing up too much. 

I couldn't imagine it needing a big case though.

----------


## Little B-Py

Sounds about like me and my fiancee at Emerald Bay. We have stayed there for like 6 hours before and helped them close and stuff. The guys give us pretty much whatever we want because of us helping out.

----------


## PrettyInInk87

That little thing looks very thin and dehydrated. Poor dude... :Sad: 
 You still have him?

----------


## txherp

> That little thing looks very thin and dehydrated. Poor dude...
>  You still have him?


It doesn't look like a pygmy either...

----------

